

Clever zoomable map on paper - mocy
http://www.thezoomablemap.com/home/video.html

======
nirmal
I feel the urge to figure out how this map is made and then write up an
instructables on the matter.

EDIT: It turned out to be simpler than I thought. I'm going to make a mini-
conference program and write it up tomorrow.

~~~
awa
Be careful... from the buy link

"Zoomable street map + Greater London map. Patented folding. Comes with an
information leaflet, containing an index for streets, stations and places of
interest, useful numbers, official tube map. Street map shows all underground
lines. 100+ museums, galleries, sights."

Patented folding FTW!!

------
awkward
I'm pretty stunned by how bad the movie player on this site is. In terms of
how handles buffering and showing the timeline to the user it's almost the
inverse of what you would want to do.

------
romland
Paper imitates digital!

The idea is clever and it's a little surprising how no one did this before,
especially when considering how much about reading maps consists of folding
the damn thing!

I've been cursed at more than once because I didn't fold a map the right way.
And like andrewljohnson said in this thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1074300>), the complication of folding
could hardly have been the limiting factor of coming up with this. :)

------
flatline
Cool, but good luck getting that thing folded back the right way. One wrong
fold by some incautious user and your zooming days are done.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I find pretty much all paper maps work that way.

